# Todesritter RP Gilde



## Keshius (21. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag
Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr mich anschreiben und wir machen eine Todesritter Gilde auf. Realm können wir uns noch einigen und Fraktion auch. Für geschichtliche Vorschläge und Namen für die Gilde bin ich offen.
Mfg
Keshius

PS: Es kann auch eine Todesritter-Buffed- Gilde werden^^


----------



## mongoose (21. Juli 2008)

Musst du nicht dann auf dem server ein lvl 55 haben ?!


----------



## Totemwächter (21. Juli 2008)

Keshius schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr mich anschreiben und wir machen eine Todesritter Gilde auf. Realm können wir uns noch einigen und Fraktion auch. Für geschichtliche Vorschläge und Namen für die Gilde bin ich offen.
> Mfg
> Keshius
> ...


cO du willst doch nicht wirklich dein char nur für eine gilde auf ein anderen Server transen wenn das überhaupt möglich ist (ala pve->pvp) denn so weit ich weis geht der DK nur auf dem Server wo ein char mind lvl 55 hat..


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> cO du willst doch nicht wirklich dein char nur für eine gilde auf ein anderen Server transen wenn das überhaupt möglich ist (ala pve->pvp) denn so weit ich weis geht der DK nur auf dem Server wo ein char mind lvl 55 hat..


soweit ich weis musst du nur 1nen char auf lvl 55 haben und dann kannst du auf jedem server nen DK machen.


----------



## NakedSnake321 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich meine auch das gleiche wie LordofDemons in nem Blue Post gelesen zu haben. =)


----------



## Greezor (17. Dezember 2008)

Keshius schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr mich anschreiben und wir machen eine Todesritter Gilde auf. Realm können wir uns noch einigen und Fraktion auch. Für geschichtliche Vorschläge und Namen für die Gilde bin ich offen.
> Mfg
> Keshius
> ...



Wie willst denn das machen? Du brauchst ja erstmal auf einem realm nen 55er Char bevor du da nen DK machen kannst!
Glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die leute alle nen Char Transfer machen für deine Gilde °!°


----------



## Praya (17. Dezember 2008)

Greezor schrieb:


> Wie willst denn das machen? Du brauchst ja erstmal auf einem realm nen 55er Char bevor du da nen DK machen kannst!
> Glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die leute alle nen Char Transfer machen für deine Gilde °!°



seit heute brauchste nur noch einen 55er IRGENDWO, um IRGENDWO einen DK zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

